# Hello from Bartlett, TN



## cehinds (Feb 25, 2010)

Brand new soon to be beekeeper here.
Two hives awaiting Spring shipments of two packages.
Hope to join Memphis Area Beekeepers Assn in mid March.
Clark:thumbsup:


----------



## Wilsonvillebeekeeper (May 18, 2009)

Welcome to the forum. I worked at the Morrison's on Austin Pea Highway in the late '80's. I liked Memphis but I'm glad to be back home in Alabama.

Robert


----------



## USCBeeMan (Feb 7, 2009)

Welcome. Bunch of very nice people here with a ton of knowledge.


----------



## peacekeeperapiaries (Jun 23, 2009)

welcome, have fun


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome, best wishes!


----------



## Fred Bee (May 5, 2007)

Howdy Clark...
Welcome to the facinating world of beekeeping. I attended the Tennessee State Beekeepers Conference (Convention) in Memphis a couple years ago. I met a lot of great Memphis area beekeepers there. You should have some great folks to serve as mentors in your area. Best wishes from Middle Tennessee. God bless and good luck with starting the new hives this Spring!
Fred


----------



## Specialkayme (Sep 4, 2005)

Never met a beek from TN that I haven't liked! You'll fit right in. Welcome.


----------



## bobbees (Mar 14, 2009)

Welcome! I was raised right next door in Raliegh. I live in KY now. Have fun with the addiction.


----------



## tct1w (Jun 6, 2008)

Congrats,and good to see you on the site. As everyone said alot of good information here. If you cant find it here,you dont need to know it. It really is that good. Dave


----------

